# tetanus booster



## Jack middleton (1 Sep 2009)

hi all


i had one of these about 10 years ago and im due another...the last time i had the injection the initial jab didnt hurt...but in a period of a month my arm was killing me and was very tender and the pain wouldnt go away, and i remember telling myself i would never have it again, (i was off school for a week or so i was so weak, i just couldnt move) i was just wondering if the vaccines have got any better? and what are your experiences?

i have a very low pain tolerance incase you havent guessed already.

thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Sep 2009)

I've just had a series of vaccinations and boosters for my trip to Uganda and they still hurt but I bet you find they don't hurt as much as you remembered.  Your mind is capable of making things like that seem much worse than they really are and you're 10 years older now!


----------



## rawr (1 Sep 2009)

I agree with what Ed said. 

I bet it doesn't hurt half as much as it would if you got the disease though, remember that.


----------



## bugs (1 Sep 2009)

I had a boost a few years back. I'd forgotten about it by the time I'd left the surgery.


----------



## a1Matt (1 Sep 2009)

As well as the previous comments... If someone is heavy handed when putting a needle in you you can feel tender for a while.  If they do it well then it is much nicer for you.  

Having said that I don't do immunisations myself, but not because of the pain.


----------



## glenn (1 Sep 2009)

i had my tetanus, diptheria, and poleo booster last week, didnt hurt when i had it, but hours later and for day or two my arm was tender. i thought i had a fear of needels. it didnt hurt as much as the injections that i had to have when going to madagascar


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2009)

i had all my boosters this year or last? when is it? lol, i cant even remeber, but anyway none of them hurt, nor did i getr any pain after.


----------



## Fred Dulley (5 Sep 2009)

I was like a pin cushion before Africa


----------



## Jack middleton (6 Sep 2009)

i thought to myself the afternoon i posted stop being a wimp and i went and had it done...i went in crapping myself...nurse goes your done...and im like, what the... you havent have you...couldnt feel anything, my arms just a little tender... was no way near as bad as before.

its amazing what the mind does


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Sep 2009)

Why don't you do immunisations a1matt?


----------



## a1Matt (26 Sep 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Why don't you do immunisations a1matt?



I don't like the idea of filling myself up with the contents of all those injections\pills as a preventative measure.  I prefer to take the risk of catching something.  I can not eloquently explain how I have come to that way of thinking ... it is partly through feeling like cr*p after any immunisations I had earlier in my life.  But more because it just feels like the wrong thing to do.  I've been told it is an irresponsible attitude on many occassions. I disagree, I take full responsibility for my decision.

Having said that if it was just the odd jab I *might* do it, but I have travelled extensively and would need pretty much every single jab going to cover myself.  

Specifically on the subject of the tetanus booster - I like walking around barefeet outside on ocassion and never fail to be amazed by the amount of people whose first reaction is a horrified "quick - put shoes on, if you tread on a rusty nail you will catch tetanus"  I think it is interesting how we have these conceptions so firmly rooted in us.

rant over!


----------



## Mortis (26 Sep 2009)

The reason the tetanus booster hurt was probably cos it was an intramuscular injection. Another reason could be because the tetanus virus/bacteria affects your muscles, which is why it is called lockjaw, it makes your jaw muscles stiff and you cant open your mouth. The vaccine most likely causes a minor version of the symptoms hence, the bodyache. Whenever Ive taken the tetanus injection my arm has felt a bit stiff for a day but not more. If your arm hrts too much take it in your butt (the cheek obviously !). It hurts a lot less   

That said, Im OK with injections. I just cannot stand blood tests though. Im not squeamish at the sight of blood or the thought of losing it. Getting injured and bleeding a lot is fine for me. For some reason geting the blood sucked out of me in that whole clinical environment just makes me really dizzy and nauseated which is why I avoid them as much as I can. I think it is mainly because of a bad experience I had donating blood a few years ago.


----------

